# I'm stuck on this one. CPT 36800?



## daniel (Apr 23, 2010)

How is this coded?

I'm thinking CPT 36800.


Dialysis Catheter Placement

Anesthesia: Skin puncture site was injected with 5mL of 1% lidocaine.

Procedure in detail: 

A time-out was performed to confirm patient identity and site for insertion. The skin overlying the left internal jugular vein was prepped, draped, and anesthetized, with the usual aseptic technique. Using an ultrasound device for active guidance and a Seldinger technique, the lumen of the left internal jugular vein was accessed. There was a quick flash of dark, non-pulsatile blood and the guidewire was advanced without difficulty. Next, after a small incision, the dilator was cautiously inserted with gentle pressure. After dilation, a triple lumen dialysis catheter was inserted to a depth of approximately 13 cm at the skin surface. The line was sutured in place using nylon. Lumens were flushed with normal saline. An antibiotic dressing was applied to the site. The patient tolerated this procedure without any evidence of difficulty or complication. A portable chest X-Ray was ordered to confirm depth of insertion and exclude the possibilty of pneumothorax.


Thank You
Daniel


----------



## ASH527 (Apr 26, 2010)

What about code 36558 as this is for jugular vein and 76937 &/or 77001 as 36800 is for insertion in the forearm.  This is my take on it.


----------



## shijilal (May 6, 2015)

*Cpt 36800?*

What are the device codes can we bill with CPT 36800?

Thank you.



daniel said:


> How is this coded?
> 
> I'm thinking CPT 36800.
> 
> ...


----------



## shijilal (May 6, 2015)

*Cpt 36800?*

What are the device codes can we bill with CPT 36800?



daniel said:


> How is this coded?
> 
> I'm thinking CPT 36800.
> 
> ...


----------

